# Ein Zeichen von der Tastatur einlesen



## Mina (3. Jul 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgenden Code geschrieben um Strings oder Integerwerte von der Tastatur einzulesen.

 Scanner tastaturLeser = new Scanner(System.in);
  int var = tastaturLeser.nextInt() ; 


 Es gibt leider in der Klasse Scanner keine Methode nexChar() oder so die ein einzelnes Zeichen einließt.

 Meine Frage: kann ich mit der Scannerklasse doch irgendwie ein Zeichen einlesen?
                     Oder muss ich das ganz anders angehen? 
                     Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, was die *einfachste* Möglichkeit ist über die Tastatur
                      ein Zeichen einzulesen.


 lgrüße
 Mina


----------



## byte (3. Jul 2005)

wenns dir nur um die funktionalität und nicht um den lerneffekt geht, kannst du das hier benutzen:

http://www.aifb.uni-karlsruhe.de/JumpTo/ProgInJava/Prog1Tools/Prog1Tools.zip

anleitung dazu gibts hier.


----------



## Mina (3. Jul 2005)

Hallo byto,

danke für deine Antwort. Aber ich glaube ich suche doch eine andere
Möglichkeit als über das Prog1Tool.

Es geht mir durchaus eher um den Lerneffekt!
Kennst du noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

viele grüße
mina


----------



## 8ull23y3 (3. Jul 2005)

Öhm so wies ausschaut


```
import java.io.*;

public class EingabenLesen
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    String input = "";
    BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
    try {
      input = br.readLine();
    }
    catch(IOException ex)
    {
      // nix
    }
    System.out.println(input);
  }
}
```

wenn dir das was hilft


----------



## Mina (3. Jul 2005)

Hallo 8ull,

ja das kommt meiner Vorstellung schon recht nahe.
aber die Zeile

  input=br.readLine();
 ließt doch einen String ein?
Ich brauche aber das Einlesen eines einzelnen Zeichens, also vom Typ char.

lg
mina


----------



## Roar (3. Jul 2005)

input.charAt(0);


----------



## 8ull23y3 (4. Jul 2005)

Hm... ich bin mir nicht sicher aber schau mal in die API ob die Klasse String keine Methode enthält die sich toCharArray schimpft dann haste alle Eingaben als chars http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#toCharArray() <- ja doch gibt es


----------

